

Game length and value - pufuwozu
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/08/Game-length-and-value

======
CodeMage
Finally, a link I can send to all the people who ask me why I paid the same
price for "Heavy Rain" that I would pay for a game like "Dragon Age: Origins".

